# Does CO2 system required for a 6gal planted nano tank ?



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

I believe you do not need co2. If you have baby tear or glosso, then you need it


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Whether you need co2 really depends on whether you have high light and how much you intend to fertilize. That in turn determines what kind of plants you can grow successfully. As long as you're set up with a low-medium light and don't intend to fertilize frequently, if at all, then you'll be fine with growing low-med light plants and no co2.

Looks like a nice home for your CDPs. :smile:


----------



## Susan (Dec 13, 2012)

Day one, I took the tank out of the box and put it together, then I added 5 kg of small size gravel (0.5 mm~ 0.7 mm) for bedding, then planted the plants I'd purchased - Dwarf Baby Teas, H. Micranthemoides, Nana, Sunset Hygrophila and two small drift wood. I carefully added water in the tank, turned on the lights ~ Viola ! Took about an hour to set it up! Yaks, I forgot to wash the gravel .... hummmm.. 

Day two, first thing is to check my new tank. The nano tank cleared up real good overnight, except very slight sign of cloud can be seen where light hits. I spent rest of my day researching how to property setup a nano tank, how to cycle a new tank and what type of fish / how many fish is best suited for a 6 gal nano tank. Whew, little did I know, there was lot to read and lot to learn about a 6 gal nano tank. I also read up on some article about how to create a (almost) self-sustained fish tank, well, this is an 'almost' scientific topic to study/discuss in another time LOL! 

Day three, it was snowing heavily outside, so I stayed home read more fish & planted tank related the articles online. Today, the tank water turned crisp clear, hooray !

Day four, with freshly learned knowledge on hand, I went to Migros' pet shop, below were my shopping lists - 
2 kg substrate to provide healthy growth for aquatic plants; (I didn't wash substrate either LOL, not sure this step is necessary)
A box of algae control granulate (in case); 
A bottle of 100 ml PlantaMin byTetra Plant 
A bottle of 250 ml AquaSafe by Tetra (New! In a yellow bottle with Blue paper in front) 
1 box of AlgenStop by Dennerle (granulate)
1 NO2-Nitrit test kit (50x)
1 lava rock; 1 river rock; and 1 decor item (a miniature bridge like rock)
Plants :: Micro Sword; Rotala Indica; Windeloy Jave Fern Lace; Christmas moss
Most important, I got my tank water tested by the pet shop manager, he told me Nitrit sightly spiked up is pretty normal for a new tank. Instead of colorless, my water matched the pale pink color from the test chart and was told to do a water change in order to lower the Nitrit level.

I figure, since I had to add substrate, new plants, rocks and my cute tank decor, why not re-arrange plant layout and do a water change at the same time. So I did!

Day five, the more I read, more confused I get ::
I am not a high tech fish keeper nor an aquascape professional by a long shot. What I'm using is what came with the tank - Two halogen lights, A HOB filter system and instruction book. My tank is very basic, no CO2 system, no heater, but I do have a timer to control the lights. 

I read about CO2 in relation with aquatic plants, therefore, to increase the CO2 content, I purposely didn't fill the water all the way. I can live with "Baby Tears" without tears, but will my plants grow under current condition long term? Should I get some stronger lights ? 

Fluval Edge 6 gallon tank is a close top tank, which brand of CO2 system can be hang at the little opening at the center of this little tank ?

?
?
? 
Help!




Plants in my nano tank right now::
Foreground (Left) - Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae) 
Foreground (Ctr) - Dwarf Baby Tears (Hemianthus callitrichoides) << New leaves coming slowly without CO2 - No tears tho  
Tall, Long & Swaying - Rotala Indica (Rotala roundifolia) 
Left Mid-ground - H. Micranthemoides (Baby Tears) << Growing new leaves without CO2, therefore, no tears  
Low light area - Nana 
On drift wood (right side, not happy with it's current location) - Vesicularia montagnei 'Christmas moss'
Focal point - Sunset Hygrophila (Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig') 
Center Background - Windelov Jave Fern Lace Microsorum pteropus 

Plants to be added late next week::
One small pot - Aponogeton Crispus (Bright Pink)
One small pot - Hairgrass, Dwarf (Eleocharis acicularis )
One small pot - Blyxa Japonica (for midground, if space allow)
Foreground (Right) - Hairgrass, Dwarf (Eleocharis acicularis ) << will add only have space in foreground


----------



## Susan (Dec 13, 2012)

jimmytruong87 said:


> I believe you do not need co2. If you have baby tear or glosso, then you need it


What would happen to baby tear if w/o CO 2 ?


----------



## Susan (Dec 13, 2012)

bluestems said:


> Whether you need co2 really depends on whether you have high light and how much you intend to fertilize. That in turn determines what kind of plants you can grow successfully. As long as you're set up with a low-medium light and don't intend to fertilize frequently, if at all, then you'll be fine with growing low-med light plants and no co2.
> 
> Looks like a nice home for your CDPs. :smile:


I have both low light and high light plants in my nano tank. I haven't use any plant fertilize in my tank and my lighting is not bright, but Sunset Hygrophila retained it's nice color LOL.

I saw your nano tank, it is very pretty :icon_wink Let me know its recent development.


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

Susan said:


> What would happen to baby tear if w/o CO 2 ?


It will not look healthy without CO2, your tank is not high tech, because glosso and baby tear need a lot of light . I would not use Co2 in small tank, it will low down Oxygen and killing your fish


----------



## Susan (Dec 13, 2012)

jimmytruong87 said:


> It will not look healthy without CO2, your tank is not high tech, because glosso and baby tear need a lot of light . I would not use Co2 in small tank, it will low down Oxygen and killing your fish



I added a mini heater and a small Oxygen maker last wknd, planning to change my 10W Halogen to cool 3.5W LED day white lights AND add a nano Co2 set I bought last week 

Let me know what else do I need to keep my nano tank alive and pleasing to the eyes.


----------

